

How Many People Have Been Killed by Guns Since Newtown? - denzil_correa
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/crime/2012/12/gun_death_tally_every_american_gun_death_since_newtown_sandy_hook_shooting.html

======
mr_spothawk
How many of these were due to officer involved shootings? How about how many
were shot by officer's weapons?

Further, how many of these were drug related?

Since Newtown, we've all seen increased discussion about the 'need' for more
restrictive gun laws.

However, we're still not seeing any honest controls (at least in this
unscientific slate article) for how overly restrictive drug laws create
opportunities for violent individuals to monetize their willingness to commit
violence.

We also don't see any consideration of how many of these people in the Slate
article are shot by cops.

Finally, if you consider 43k people die a year from traffic accidents... then
you get an understanding of what we're dealing with. Nobody is trying to
outlaw cars, which kill just as many people.

